#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите!!!

## Кнофл

Простите за беспокойство, возможно моё сообщение совершенно потребительское, но помогите пожалуйста. Скажите есть ли среди  иероглифов санскрита такой, если есть, то пожалуйста скажите его значение, если нет, то пожалуйста скажите из какого он языка. Но правда это сообщение уже есть в китайском, но всё равно помогите а?  :Frown:

----------


## Huandi

Это из конспекта по радиоэлетронике - форма волны и антенна.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Простите за беспокойство, возможно моё сообщение совершенно потребительское, но помогите пожалуйста. Скажите есть ли среди  иероглифов санскрита такой, если есть, то пожалуйста скажите его значение, если нет, то пожалуйста скажите из какого он языка. Но правда это сообщение уже есть в китайском, но всё равно помогите а?


Кнофл в санскрите нет иероглифов.

----------


## До

> Это из конспекта по радиоэлетронике - форма волны и антенна.


Как думаешь, поймает эта антенна эту волну?

----------


## Huandi

Думаю, поймает сигналы атлантов из марианской впадины.

----------


## Спокойный

Упалпацтул.

----------


## Кнофл

> Упалпацтул.


А что это такое?

----------


## Huandi

А это имя главного атланта.

----------


## Спокойный

Внучатый племянник Кетцалькоатля.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Упалпацтул.


А я подумал, что это произношение данного иероглифа  :Wink:

----------

